# Muskrat Problem, Can you help?



## DonEChris (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a muskrat problem in my pond. Anyone want to come and trap them? North Lawrence. 330-806-8973


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

i posted in november for places to trap is the pond froze over and how big is pond,and of the top of your head abought how maney you think are in there eather, i can trap them out or i know someone that will if i cant fit you in it can take abought a week to clean them out depending if its open and creek feed or not let me know,in a im, markfish


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Look on craigslist there are a lot of guys looking to trap for free.


----------

